# Sansibar



## nostradamus (12. Januar 2020)

Hi,
hat jemand erfahrung bzgl. des angeln auf Sansibar?
danke
mario


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Januar 2020)

Ich kann da leider nichts zu beitragen, bin aber auch mal gespannt was da noch kommt!  Muss wirklich schön sein dort !.

LG Michael


----------



## nostradamus (13. Januar 2020)

Danke Michael! 
ich werde auch meine Rute/n mitnehmen und dir bverichten! Ist halt wieder einmal was neues! 

Mario


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Januar 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Danke Michael!
> ich werde auch meine Rute/n mitnehmen und dir bverichten! Ist halt wieder einmal was neues!
> 
> Mario



Gibt garantiert ein tolles Erlebnis! 
Ich war schon viel in der Welt unterwegs, aber dort noch nicht! 
Gerade Sansibar, ehemalig deutsch ist garantiert hoch interessant! 

LG


----------



## nostradamus (13. Januar 2020)

freue mich, wenn wir es mal schaffen uns zu treffen rund um braunschweig! 
ja mal eine neue region! Ansich habe ich mich auf die kapverden gefreut, aber meine frau möchte nicht. wirklich! Allerdings werde ich einen ausflug orthin noch machen! ..


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Januar 2020)

Das Archiepel ( schreibt man das so? ) soll gerade im Norden sehr fischreich sein! 
Dort soll es auch Kilometer lange Sandstrände geben! Wäre bestimmt auch für die Frau schön? 
Allerdings kann ich über die Verhältnisse dort ,was das Touristische angeht auch nicht viel sagen, gehört ja zu Tansania und das ist halt nicht gerade ein reiches Land. 
Was das Anglerische angeht ,ist südlicher indischer Ozean auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert! 

Ja das machen wir auf jeden Fall, sobald es warm ist, uns mal am Wasser treffen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Januar 2020)

WOW Sansibar. Ich wollte dort letztes Jahr hin um Urlaub zu machen. Es wurde mir wegen der sehr hohen Kriminalität abgeraten. 
Ich bin gespannt was du erlebst...


----------



## Tomasz (13. Januar 2020)

Sansibar ist ein wunderschönes und auch spannendes Reiseziel mit vielen insbesondere arabischen Einflüssen. Die Insel war lange Zeit ein Sultanant.
Sansibar gehörte nie zu Deutschland, auch wenn sich das Gerücht hält, man hätte die Insel mit den Britten gegen Helgoland getauscht https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertrag_zwischen_dem_Deutschen_Reich_und_dem_Vereinigten_K%C3%B6nigreich_%C3%BCber_die_Kolonien_und_Helgoland

In den 1960er Jahren hatte die Insel nach Erlangung der Unabhängigkeit kurzzeitig auch sozialistische Einflüsse. Davon zeugen z.B. heute noch runtergekommene Plattenbauten, die so auch in Berlin Ost stehen könnten.
Ich war in den letzten 10 Jahren zweimal auf Sansibar und einmal auf der nördlichen Nachbarinsel Pemba. Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, wir waren immer mit dem Rucksack unterwegs und eigentlich auch nie länger als zwei Tage an einem Ort. Daher hatte ich keine Angel mit und hatte auch keine Zeit mich vor Ort um einen Angelausflug zu kümmern. Gereizt hätte ich mich aber schon. Alleine beim Schnorcheln gab es unzählige verschieden Fische zu sehen. Man konnte dabei auch in den Schwärmen der Fische mittendrin schwimmen. Beide Inseln sind auch bei Tauchern sehr beliebt, da es rund um die Korallenriffe sehr viel zu entdecken gibt. 
Pemba schien mir an den Küsten etwas mehr Struktur zu haben und wäre daher vielleicht vom Ufer aus etwas interessanter zum Angeln. Allerdings gibt es hier auch Mangrovenwälder, in denen es sich super schnorcheln lässt. Besonders spannend ist es bei Fluthöchststand in die Tunnel der Mangroven zu schwimmen und sich dann mit der einsetzenden Ebbe rausziehen zu lassen und einfach nur das schnorcheln zu genießen. 
Sansibar ist im Wesentlichen zweigeteilt. Die Ostküste ist bis zur vorgelagerten Riffkante sehr flach. Dahinter fällt der Meeresgrund schnell ab, aber soweit waren wir nie. Auch im Ufersaum ist der Untergrund sehr steinig und hat zahlreiche Korallen. Bei Ebbe fallen vielen Teile davon auch fast trocken. Die Westküste hat nicht diese klaren Strukturen mit der Riffkante. Die Ufer fallen hier relativ flach ab. Die meisten touristischen Angebote gibt es im Norden der Insel. Das war uns schon zu viel. Die Ostküste ist hier viel entspannter und ursprünglicher. 
Am Ufer und in den Unterkünften konnte man mit den Fischern verhandeln, ob sie einen mit rausnehmen zum Schnorcheln. Vielleicht nehmen sie einen dann auch zum Angeln mit. Es gibt in den größeren Orten auch Tauchschulen. Die typischen Boote dort sind die Dhows. Oft sind es Einbäume mit Auslegern, manchmal auch größere Boote. Früher fuhren sie mit dem Segel, heute sind einige motorisiert. Vielleicht gibt es mittlerweile auch Big Game Angebote. Wie gesagt ist der Norden der Insel sehr touristisch und da geht vielleicht mehr. In Tanga gegenüber von Pemba gab es einen Beachclub mit kleinem Hafen. Dort standen Big Game Boote und es gab eine Tafel auf der die gefangenen Fische eingetragen wurden. Da waren ganz schöne Kracher dabei. 
Auf Pemba waren wir in einem kleinen Strandresort. Dort kam abends ein Fischer und brachte einen Giant Trevally für das Restaurant. Das war der größte Fisch, den ich je in der Hand hatte. Ich habe ihn für ein Foto kaum anheben können.
Auf den Fischmärkten der beiden Inseln und auch in den Küstenstädten von Tansania lagen morgens auch immer recht viele und oft auch große Fische. 
Wenn man auf Sansibar ist, sollte man natürlich auch unbedingt in die Inselhauptstadt Stone Town. Der morbide oft sehr orientalische Charme der Stadt hat mich jedes Mal auf Neue überwältigt. 
Es gibt Direktflüge nach Stone Town oder man fliegt über Daressalam und von dort mit der Fähre weiter. 
Und wenn man schon mal dort unten ist, sollte man die Reise mit einer Safari in einem Nationalparks verbinden. Es ist einfach total beeindruckend die Tierwelt dort zu erleben und ich gehe seitdem in keinen Zoo mehr. Alles was man von Tierfilmen kennt, kann man dort in ein oder zwei Tagen live und hautnah erleben.
Wenn ich es schaffe, kann ich in den nächsten Tagen vielleicht ein paar Fotos raussuchen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (13. Januar 2020)

Die Google-Suche (Zanzibar big Game) hat gleich eine Handvoll Anbieter für Big Game ausgespuckt. Hier ist ein Anbieter davon: https://www.zanzibarfishing.com/
Weißt Du denn schon, auf welche Fische und wie Du dort angeln willst? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## nostradamus (13. Januar 2020)

Hi,
noch nicht. Alles noch. Wir sind gerade am Planen bzw. am überlegen ob wir nach Sansibar fahren oder eher nicht. 

Gerne könnt ihr noch alternativen machen. Wichtig ist halt ein schöner Strand!


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Sansibar ist ein wunderschönes und auch spannendes Reiseziel mit vielen insbesondere arabischen Einflüssen. Die Insel war lange Zeit ein Sultanant.
> Sansibar gehörte nie zu Deutschland, auch wenn sich das Gerücht hält, man hätte die Insel mit den Britten gegen Helgoland getauscht https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertrag_zwischen_dem_Deutschen_Reich_und_dem_Vereinigten_K%C3%B6nigreich_%C3%BCber_die_Kolonien_und_Helgoland
> 
> In den 1960er Jahren hatte die Insel nach Erlangung der Unabhängigkeit kurzzeitig auch sozialistische Einflüsse. Davon zeugen z.B. heute noch runtergekommene Plattenbauten, die so auch in Berlin Ost stehen könnten.
> ...



Ich hatte das so in Erinnerung das bis zum Vertrag 1890 Sansibar unter deutscher Flagge gelaufen wäre ?
Muss ich mich aber nochmal schlau machen, wenn du sagst es wäre anders! 
Geschichtsunterricht ist bei mir schon lange her 

LG Michael


----------



## Tomasz (13. Januar 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> noch nicht. Alles noch. Wir sind gerade am Planen bzw. am überlegen ob wir nach Sansibar fahren oder eher nicht.
> 
> Gerne könnt ihr noch alternativen machen. Wichtig ist halt ein schöner Strand!



An der Ostseite hast Du definitiv sehr schöne Strände. Ist halt der Indische Ozean! Nur Schwimmen ist dann bei Ebbe vielerorts problematisch und man sollte  im Wasser wegen der Seeigel usw. Sohlen unter den Füßen haben. Aber die Strände sind traumhaft schön, fast schon kitschig Das türkisfarbene Meer, der weiße Strand und die Grünen Palmen dahinter, einfach Klasse. Und beim Schnorcheln wird Dir dort auch sehr viel geboten, da sollte auch ein Fisch zu fangen sein. Im Innern der Insel ein üppiger Wald und mit Stone Town eine wahnsinnig schöne alte Stadt. 
Schon der Flug über die Insel zeigt die wahnsinnige Schönheit und die beeindruckenden Farben. 
Allerdings war Sansibar im Vergleich zu Südostasien vergleichsweise teurer, da westlicher Standard i.d.R. aus Südafrika oder anderen Ländern rangeschafft werden musste. Keine Ahnung wie es jetzt ca. 6 Jahre später ist.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## nostradamus (13. Januar 2020)

hört sich echt gut an! Für meine Frau sind schöne Strände sehr sehr wichtig! Man muss auch sagen, dass sie in australien groß geworden ist und man dort ja ganz andere ansprüche an strände hat wie wir in europa .... . 

Preise
Das mit den preisen habe ich auch schon gemerkt! Wir sind gerade am überlegen, ob sich al incl. lohnt oder nicht.... . 

Südostasien 
wunderschön, aber es soll halt mal was anderes sein!


----------



## Tomasz (14. Januar 2020)

Hier ein paar Fotos von Sansibar und der Nachbarinsel Pemba.






Flug über die Inselgruppen





Strand an der Ostküste





Strand an der Ostküste. Die Frauen bauen und ernten bei Ebbe Seetang, der für die Kosmetikindustrie weltweit gebraucht wird.





Der junge Mann im Hintergrund hatte Fische gefangen und brachte Sie zum Markt. Im Vordergrung der Anbau von Seetang.





Ein Einbaum der Fischer. Im Hintergrund sieht man die Riffkante mit der Brandung. Bis dorthin ist es aber schon mehrere Meter tief und gut zum schnorcheln. Bei Flut waren auch die kleineren Fischerboote dort unterwegs.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (14. Januar 2020)

Fischerboote





unter Segel.





Dieses Boot kommt auch über die Riffkante.





Blick auf den Strand





Abends kommen die Kinder zum Fußball spielen





Man kann alles gebrauchen und wirft nichts weg. Auf Pemba gab es schon vor ca. 7 Jahren keine Plastetüten mehr um dem Müllproblem Herr zu werden.





Mit diesem Boot waren wir schnorcheln.





Die Fischer verdienen sich damit etwas dazu.





Das haben sie mir zum Angeln in die Hand gedrückt. An den stumpfen verbogenen Haken kam ein Stück Hühnchen. Der Nagel war statt eines Bleis die Beschwerung und geangelt wurde vom fahrenden Boot. Big Game für Anfänger.





Ich hatte nur zaghafte Bisse gespürt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## nostradamus (14. Januar 2020)

Vielen dank Tomasz! 
Momentan sieht es so aus, dass wir gerne im norden der Insel ein Hotel buchen möchten. Habe gelesen, dass dort die ebbe und flut nicht so stark ausgebildet sind, wie im osten der insel.... . 
Ich bin mir noch etwas unsicher was man im Hotel alles buchen soll. Nur Frühstück, Halb- oder all inclusive. Habe gelesen, dass es dort nur wenige Restaurants gibt und daher die Preise recht hoch sein sollen. Kannst du dazu was sagen? Wo liegen ca. die Preise für essen und getränke?

Meine Frau hat nun leider auch mauritius ins spiel gebracht.... .

Vielen Dank
mario


----------



## Tomasz (14. Januar 2020)

Der Tauchlehrer mit einem Giant Trevally für das Restaurant. Der Fisch war so schwer, dass man ihn kaum anheben konnte.





Barakudas für die Küche.





Die Tafel der Fänge von einfachen Big Game Booten in Tanga gegenüber von Pemba. Stand vor ein paar Jahren.





Flotte der Fischerboote





Auf dem Fischmarkt werden kaum kleinere Fische fritiert. Sah wüst aus, war aber lecker.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (14. Januar 2020)

Bei einer Taxifahrt in Stone Town fragten wir den Fahrer ob er den Computerkram zum Schrott bringen würde. Er sah uns völlig entgeistert an und erklärte uns, dass er damit ins Internet gehen kann, um den Touristen Informationen vermitteln zu können. Das war allerdings auch schon ein paar Jahre her.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (14. Januar 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Vielen dank Tomasz!
> Momentan sieht es so aus, dass wir gerne im norden der Insel ein Hotel buchen möchten. Habe gelesen, dass dort die ebbe und flut nicht so stark ausgebildet sind, wie im osten der insel.... .
> Ich bin mir noch etwas unsicher was man im Hotel alles buchen soll. Nur Frühstück, Halb- oder all inclusive. Habe gelesen, dass es dort nur wenige Restaurants gibt und daher die Preise recht hoch sein sollen. Kannst du dazu was sagen? Wo liegen ca. die Preise für essen und getränke?
> 
> ...



Wir waren als Backpacker dort, hatten also keine Hotels sondern einfache Herbergen oder zum Beispiel eine bessere Strohhütte am Strand. Wenn man ganz weit abseits der Zivilisation ist, kann es tatsächlich ein Problem mit der Verpflegung geben. Das liegt dann aber eher daran, dass es dort sehr einfache Garküchen sind, die in keinster Weise unseren Standards entspricht. Dort bekommmst Du aber für 1,50 Euro eine warme Mahlzeit.
Im Umfeld von Touristen gibt es eigentlich alles was das Herz begehrt und zumindest das Essen ist preiswert und gerade auf Sansibar durch die arabischen und indischen Einflüsse sehr sehr lecker. Wir waren allerdings auch nur zweimal in richtigen Restaurants, was nicht besser war.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## nostradamus (14. Januar 2020)

danke!


----------



## Tomasz (14. Januar 2020)

Einfache Garküchen weit ab von Touristenorten. Hier in den Usambarabergen.










Einfache Kochgelegenheiten.





Man fragte uns, ob wir den Ziegenkopf in der Suppe haben wollen! Nein wollten wir nicht!





Das ist dagegen guter Standard, den man überall in Touriorten finden kann und ist nicht teuer. Hier eine Art Schaschlikspieß.





Den Nachtmarkt in Stone Town sollte man unbedingt besucht haben. Ich habe selten so lecker gegessen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (14. Januar 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> ...Meine Frau hat nun leider auch mauritius ins spiel gebracht.... .
> 
> Vielen Dank
> mario



Je nachdem wie man bucht kann Sansibar auf jeden Fall ein unvergessliches Abenteuer  werden. Wir waren zweimal als Backpacker da, reisen aber auch sonst so um die Welt. Ich kenne aber auch Leute, die in den Touriorten im Norden Urlaub gemacht hatten und denen es an nichts fehlte. Da muss man wissen was man will und was es kosten darf.
Mauritius ist sicher eine andere Entwicklungsstufe als Tansania und damit auch bestimmt sicherer in Bezug auf das was man gewohnt ist.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

